
Ask HN: Best Fiction Hacker Books? - ryanthedev
What are some of the best hacker\tech geek books, people have read?<p>The Blue Nowhere is one of my all time favorites!
======
bibyte
[https://www.teamten.com/lawrence/writings/coding-
machines/](https://www.teamten.com/lawrence/writings/coding-machines/)

This is not a book but it is the best fiction featuring programmers I have
ever seen.

Edit: Looks like it is also available as an ebook.

~~~
ryanthedev
Looks like an awesome read!

------
ToFab123
Zero day by mark russinovich (yes, the CTO of Azure)

The first few chapters of Zero Day focus on a series of devastating attacks by
a new breed of malware that is causing pilots to lose control of their
aircraft, making hospital record systems fail, disrupting robotic auto
assembly lines, and causing nuclear power plants to fail. That's when
protagonist Jeff Aiken enters the scene. Something of a lone wolf computer
security genius

------
pinewurst
An oldie but a goodie - The Adolescence of P-1, Thomas Ryan

